# Bad pictures of my new O. ventralis longola Sunflower



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Everytime I get near the tank, he fades out, so the best I could do was with a 300mm across the room... :lol: Hopefully over time he'll let me take some closer pics.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You need a deer blind in your fish room


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Fogelhund,

The Longola Sunflower looks very similar to O. Ventralis Zongwe. Is it possibly the same fish?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice blind. I could use one but on public land someone would walk off with it. Does he change colors when you there to just watch him? or is he being camera shy? If he's camera shy try leaving the camera by the tank where he can see it so he knows its not a predator & can get used to it.[/list]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> Fogelhund,
> 
> The Longola Sunflower looks very similar to O. Ventralis Zongwe. Is it possibly the same fish?


They look very similar, and could be the same fish.

Longola appears to be a town that is hundreds of miles from the lake. :lol:


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice fish Fogelhund! What size tank and tankmates are you keeping? What is your ratio on the Longola Sunflower? Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Qaddiction said:


> Very nice fish Fogelhund! What size tank and tankmates are you keeping? What is your ratio on the Longola Sunflower? Absolutely beautiful.


I have three males in a flat 125 gallon... 72" x 18" tall x 24" deep.

I have three males and two females in a 75 gallon.

Wish I had more females, but that is all there were. 

My hopes are to breed the females, and introduce F1 females to the three males in the 125 gallon. I fear that the males are too aggressive, and I might need to only have one male in the 75 gallon.

They are primarily mixed with different Lamprologines.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Bummer on the ratio mix. Hopefully they will spawn soon for you. Very nice.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Fogelhund they look very similar to these Ventralis Zongwe. Picture was taken by TanganyikanHunt

http://www.duboisi.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4913


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> Fogelhund they look very similar to these Ventralis Zongwe. Picture was taken by TanganyikanHunt
> 
> http://www.duboisi.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4913


Look pretty similar to me too.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice ! Good luck with them. I have some wild longola petros ... I'm wondering where they are actually from as well :lol:

I think a lot of these feather fins that are coming recently look a lot a like.


----------



## markw (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Brett, I purchased 25 pieces of the w/c longola perhaps from the same guy in TO. I have a ratio of 10M-15F and they have bred a few times. I've got them in a 6ft 135gal with some furcifer ruzibas and some gobies. Even with that many males I haven't had any aggression issues yet.
If you're interested in any of the females let me know.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

markw said:


> Hi Brett, I purchased 25 pieces of the w/c longola perhaps from the same guy in TO. I have a ratio of 10M-15F and they have bred a few times. I've got them in a 6ft 135gal with some furcifer ruzibas and some gobies. Even with that many males I haven't had any aggression issues yet.
> If you're interested in any of the females let me know.


I could be interested in some females. These didn't come from anyone in TO.


----------



## cyatide (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello guys,

have a look here:

http://www.tanganyika-cichlids.com/o_ve ... _fin_2.htm

Hope this helps you!

Cheers, Paolo


----------



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

Markw or Fogelhund:
Do you have these Longola **** for sale? If so please pm the details as I've been searching for these for a long time. Thanks.


----------

